# sévir



## Petit Robert

Hola, 

Escribo un texto en castellano directamente, y tengo ganas de utilizar la expresión "idiomática" siguiente: 

Le mauvais temps _*qui sévissait...*_

¿Cual os parece ser en castellano el equivalente?

Gracias de ante mano,
Petit Robert


----------



## josepbadalona

mira aquí qué frío...

edit : también "reina"

o asola (tercera parte)

se abate

el problema es que cada vez hace falta añadir un complemento  (lo que es afectado) ...


----------



## Petit Robert

gracias por tu prontitude...
gracias y perdona por tardar tanto en reaccionar a tu propuesta. 

tengo curiosidad con _asola_, pero me parecen bien los otros aunque no restituyen el matiz del termino francés...
Hasta pronto,
Petit Robert
si te vas de vacaciones, que sean buenas...


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola de nuevo...

¡¡¡ Se está muy bien en España este año!!!
otra vez con lo mismo...

En 1940 il existait une propagande qui sévissait dans les milieux artistiques...

Creo que si se podía decir así sería estupendo : _*En los años 40 existía una propaganda que aprietaba a los artistas...*_

¿Cómo lo veis? 

gracias por vuestra tolerancia...
Petit Robert


----------



## Paquita

Otro sentido de "sévir" es "castigar" ; me pregunto si no se podría utilizar este verbo aquí si tiene el mismo sentido figurado en español (creo que sí): algo que se propaga haciendo daños... 

(apretaba sin diptongo...)


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola Paquit&,

Gracias, me quedo satisfecha por su ayuda, y su propuesta pertinente.
Hasta luego,

Petit Robert


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



> 2. (epidemia, calamidad) hacer estragos.


WR

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Amigas/os... ya voy terminando con mis fastidiosas consultas...

Tengo un pasaje de... sí, ya saben, de Mallarmé... No me termina de cerrar la frase final, ya que tengo dudas sobre el sujeto del verbo "sévit"...

"La mer dont mieux vaudrait se taire que l'inscrire dans un parenthèse si, avec, n'y entre le firmament -de même se disjoint, proprement, de la nature. Quelque drame d' exception, entre eux, sévit qui a sa raison sans personne".

YO CREO que "qui a sa raison sans personne" es el sujeto de "sévit" y que "quelque drame d'exception" es una suerte de acotación o de aposición.

¿PODRÍA SER...

"Cierto drama de excepción, entre ellos, hace estragos quien tiene su razón impersonificada"?

O tal vez...

"¿Drama de excepción por mucho, etc...?"

Por ahí va, me parece...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Me corrijo!

¡"Qui..." sería el objeto directo!

"Cierto drama de excepción, entre ellos, castiga duramente a / hace estragos en quien tiene su razón impersonal"

¿¿Mejor, no??


----------



## rolandbascou

Entre ellos, algún drama de exepción ocurre, cuya razón no es de nadie.
Je ne jure pas avoir raison, mais je le crois possible.
Bon courage.


----------



## fragnol123

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> La mer dont mieux vaudrait se taire que l'inscrire dans un parenthèse si, avec, n'y entre le firmament -de même se disjoint, proprement, de la nature. *Quelque drame d' exception*, entre eux, sévit *qui a sa raison sans personne*".


 


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¡"Qui..." sería el objeto directo!


 
"Sévir" es un verbo intransitivo, es decir, que no admite objeto directo. Mira la definición aquí. "Qui a sa raison sans personne" va con "quelque drame d'exception". Si pusiéramos la frase en orden, sería algo así: 

"Quelque drame d'exception qui a sa raison sans personne sévit entre eux sans raison". 

No entiendo la frase fuera de contexto, pero creo que la estructura es esa.

En cuanto a "sévir", lo traduciría por "azotar".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

No entiendo el "sans raison" final...

Podría ser "hace estragos".

"Cierto drama de excepción, entre ellos, hace estragos quien tiene su razón impersonal".

¿Queda bien?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Podría quedar de esta manera?

"Cierto drama de excepción, entre ellos, azota, que tiene su razón impersonal"...

AUNQUE................. ACABO DE VER QUE "AVOIR LIEU" PUEDE SER SINÓNIMO DE "SÉVIR"...

Creo que a esto se refería Roland... ¿Sería "ocurrir", "suceder"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola León:



> Quelque drame d' exception, entre eux, sévit qui a sa raison sans personne".


El tema sería más o menos así:

Entre ellos, algún drama de excepción hace estragos, que, sin ser imputables a nadie, sus motivos tiene.

Hay que mejorar la frase, sé que no está muy bien expresada. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pero creo que "sévit" puede traducirse también como "ocurre" o "sucede"...

"Cualquier drama de excepción, entre ellos [se refiere al mar y al cielo], sucede, que tiene su razón impersonal [¿el hombre?]"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Aquí tenemos varios problemas.
- _sévir_. De acuerdo )) puede llegar a significar ocurrir pero el inconsciente del hablante francés lo asocia (casi automáticamente) a alguna desgracia y perdería fuerza si utilizas _ocurrir_.
- hacer estragos / golpear.

- _qui a sa raison sans personne_. Estamos en medio de los elementos (mer y firmament = ellos). Para mí es tanto que los dramas azotan sin causa humana tanto como que estos dramas no tienen espectadores.
(No puedo evitar pensar en Hugo cuando leo esta frase )
Lo dejaría en _sin nadie_... y que los lectores españoles se devanen los sesos igual que los lectores franceses .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Ditar

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Salut,

Ma phrase à traduire est:
"Le sous-préfet Biacabe quitte Bayonne après y avoir sévi cinq ans."

Ma proposition de traduction:
"El sous-préfet Biacabe abandona Bayona tras haberla gobernado con brazo de hierro durante cinco años." 

Ai-je compri la phrase et réussi ma traduction? Je crains avoir passé completement à côté.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## cascadella

Salut, c'est un peu de la périphrase...en plus je ne crois pas que ce soit la traduction correcte même si le résultat est plutôt joli... Mais il faut respecter le texte, et; à mon sens, il existe une traduction plus proche....Primero, el autor no dice que abandona Bayona sino que la deja....Es distincto...
Lo mas difícil es encontrar una traducción para sévir...y eso depende del contexto...Dicen que goberna??? Sévir, es como causar daños, castigar (saevire: être furieux) , ejercer, es verdad, una cierta crueldad (porqué se tiene el poder) sobre los démas...la raíz latina es la misma en los dos idiomas....o sea: saevitiam... Por _sevicias..._A ver si podemos encontrar algo por ahí... Se ve que no hay tradicción literal para esta palabra...por lo tanto, tu traducción no está mal...(pese a que existe también esta expresión en frances) 
Otra cosa, quizas se pueda también encontrar una traducción para sous-préfet, no te parece???,


----------



## Paquita

Una propuesta sin convicción = haber impuesto su ley

"sévir" significa como lo has entendido que su autoridad no fue muy aceptada...y tal vez que su forma de administrar la ciudad no fue del todo benéfica...


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir:

"Le sous-préfet Biacabe quitte Bayonne après y avoir sévi cinq ans."

Si bien on ne trouve pas une traduction unique pour *sévir*, en ce cas on pourrait utiliser l'un des ses synonymes, compte tenu du type de fonctionnaire auquel on fait référence: le mot *réprimer*. Alors on pourrait écrire qqch comme:

"El Sub-Prefecto Biacabe deja Bayonne luego de haberla reprimido durante cinco años"


----------



## cascadella

L'idée du synonyme est bonne, mais _ré-primer_ est en réaction à quelque chose. ...alors que sévir est gratuit. Il a un caractère quelque peu arbitraire... donc...Je proposerai bien de garder la racine latine...Je vais y réflechir...A bientôt...


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

Le travail des sous-préfets c'est justement répondre au faits concernés à la sécurité des sociétés (au moins en théorie)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Tampoco creo que _reprimir _sea la palabra adecuada. 
En la ciudad lo más normal es que las actuaciones y funciones del prefecto sub-prefecto sean ignoradas por la gente de a pie (solo lo vemos cuando inaugura algo) y me parece atrevido reducir la ciudad de Bayona a su población delincuente que puede haber  sufrido todo el peso de la ley representada por un prefecto sub-prefecto.

En este caso creo que diría:
- después de haber procedido...
Proceder:


> *5.     * intr. Dicho de una persona: Portarse y gobernar sus acciones bien o mal.


El tono general dirá a quien quiera entender que se piensa en "mal".

Otra manera, pero empleando una perífrasis, y yendo a la crítica (que no sé si es el contexto pero el empleo de _sévir _me inclino a pensar que sí):
- ... después de haberla aquejado con su presencia...

 Solo ideas, todo depende del contexto.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

